# Ich kann nicht auf festplatte zugreifen!



## nilschamp (1. August 2005)

Moinmoin!
Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe an meinen pc mit windows ME eine 2 festplatte an den secondary slave angeschlossen und den jumper auch richtig gesetzt, bzw. weggenommen. Wenn ich den PC starte und aufgelistet wird, welche hardware vorhanden ist, wird die festplatte als secondary slave aufgelistet. bin nun aber im arbeitsplatz, ist die festplatte nciht mehr aufgelistet.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
mfg Nils
PS: Ich habe natürlich auhc noch ne Masterplatte drin^^


----------



## octo124 (1. August 2005)

Die 2. Platte musst du erst per fdisk zu logischen Laufwerken in der erweiterten Partition partitionieren, danach noch jedes neue LW formatieren und erst danach kannste "zuschlagen" = diese nutzen.


----------



## nilschamp (1. August 2005)

moin!
äääähhh waass
kannst du das auhc nochmal in worten erklären, so, dass ein halbprofi das auch versteht?
danke und gruß! nils


----------



## IAN (2. August 2005)

Hallo,
er meinte, daß Du die Festplatte erst für das Betriebssystem vorbereiten musst.
Die kannst du im DOS-Mode machen oder über ein Partitionierungstool in Windows.
Ein mögliches Produkt ist Partionmagic oder Partionmanager (50 Euro)
In DOS geht es kostenlos:
1. Beim booten bei dem ersten schwarzen Windows Bild F8 drücken.
2. Menüpunkt DOS-Modus anwählen (Eingeabeaufforderung)
3. In DOS die folgende Eingabe tätigen und mit Return bestätigen "FDISK"
4. Danach den Menüpunkt "Logisches Laufwerk erstellen" wählen un die richtige Festplatte auswählen
5. Danach wieder die richtige Festplatte formatieren (NTFS)
6 Mit "ESC" das Programm verlassen und Rechnmer neu starten

Ian


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. August 2005)

Geht auch unter "Datenträgerverwaltung" in Windows und ist vielleicht für Leute,die nichts im DOS am Hut haben,die bessere Wahl


----------



## Obba (8. August 2005)

IAN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .......
> ......
> 5. Danach wieder die richtige Festplatte formatieren (NTFS)
> .....
> Ian



vielleicht sollten wir doch mal überprüfen, ob er mit NTFS unter WinME was anfangen kann. Ist das Betriebssystem auf einer FAT32 Platte installiert, wird er mit NTFS wohl eher nicht viel Erfolg haben   Arbeitet ME eigentlich mit NTFS ? (Ist das einzige BS was ich zum Glück ausgelassen habe) :suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2005)

WinME kann kein NTFS. Es ist ja Teil der 9x-Serie.
Nur die NT-Serie (NT, 2000, XP, 2003) kann NTFS.
Und auch da gibt es Unterschiede bei den Versionen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

@Obba: WinME war garnicht soooo schlimm. Du haettest besser 98 auslassen sollen, das war wirklich Schrott. Ich hab sehr lang 95 genutzt, bin irgendwann dann direkt auf ME gesprungen und nach recht kurzer Zeit bin ich zu 2000. Und das nutze ich immer noch.


----------



## Obba (8. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Obba: WinME war garnicht soooo schlimm. Du haettest besser 98 auslassen sollen, das war wirklich Schrott. Ich hab sehr lang 95 genutzt, bin irgendwann dann direkt auf ME gesprungen und nach recht kurzer Zeit bin ich zu 2000. Und das nutze ich immer noch.



@reptiler
dass das ME nicht sooo schlimm war oder ist, ist Deine Meinung. Ich hatte beruflilch auch hin und wieder mit ME zu tun und die TCP/IP Eigenschaften bzw. Reaktionen waren unter aller Sau. Habe die Rechner meisst wieder auf 98SE oder gleich auf 2k gebracht, da fast alle Rechner mit denen ich zu tun hatte, im Netzwerk arbeiteten. Also mit 98*SE*
habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber erst seit ich XP verwende, kenne ich überhaupt keine "Blue Screens" oder sonstige abstürtze mehr (und das auf 3 Rechnern).
2000 empfehle ich heutzutage auch noch recht oft - kommt immer darauf an, wofür der Rechner verwendet wird. Für Bürorechner gibt es zur Zeit wohl noch nichts besseres!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2005)

Ich nutze mein 2000 zum Spielen. Ich find's einfach besser als XP. Hab keine Probleme mit 2K und will auch kein XP.
Zum Arbeiten hab ich eh was besseres. 

Und Win98 war fuer genauso eine Totgeburt wie der Pentium Pro.
Haette man sich beides sparen koennen.

WinME sollte ja erst das werden was dann 2000 geworden ist, die Zusammenfuehrung der 9x- und NT-Serien sodass dann auch auf einem NT-System gezockt werden kann.
95 war ein echter Fortschritt. Da hatte ich auch die Beta von laufen. 98 nie genutzt, nur mal bei 'nem Freund gesehen und garnicht erst angefasst. Wie gesagt, kurz ME, keine Probleme gehabt, auch nicht im LAN. Dann aber auf 2000 weil's sich einfach besser in die Domain einfuegte als die 9x-Serie.


----------



## IAN (8. August 2005)

Sorry für mein NTFS (ich habe wohl das Windows ME übersehen).
Ian


----------

